# Whats going on?



## Jscreener (Jan 26, 2021)

Hi so i bought a combo press machine and well i am not sure why the image wont stick on to tile can some help out?


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm sure someone can make suggestions, but not without some details about what you are trying to do and with what. Sounds like maybe you are trying to sublimate onto tile? Not sure.


----------



## Jscreener (Jan 26, 2021)

Yes from screen printing machine to tile can you help


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Jscreener said:


> Yes from screen printing machine to tile can you help


We allow unlimited message space here. You're going to have to give us a lot more information to get help.

What kind of ink are you using?
What steps are you taking?
What is your heat press settings
Post pictures.


----------



## Jscreener (Jan 26, 2021)

splathead said:


> We allow unlimited message space here. You're going to have to give us a lot more information to get help.
> 
> What kind of ink are you using?
> What steps are you taking?
> ...


using sublimation ink

would it better to put the back of the tile facing up or the paper?

using 220F with 180 seconds and those the results of tile


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Your temperature is way off. Should be around 400. What did tile instructions say? If you didn't get any, try this Sublimation Blanks, Inks, Printers, Presses, Paper - Condé Systems, Inc


----------



## ink4u wholesale HTV (Jan 14, 2021)

Are you screen printing onto a ceramic tile? any surface coating, which ink have you tried? mesh count? curing method? how long would you like the image to last and will it be in a high traffic area on the floor or wall?
We sell a wide array of solvent based and uv inks for screen printing. If you send us the info and a tile, we will test print it for you to determine if any of our inks are compatible.


----------



## ink4u wholesale HTV (Jan 14, 2021)

oh Sublimation lol nevermind my last post


----------



## Jscreener (Jan 26, 2021)

splathead said:


> Your temperature is way off. Should be around 400. What did tile instructions say? If you didn't get any, try this Sublimation Blanks, Inks, Printers, Presses, Paper - Condé Systems, Inc


Thanks so much ill keep you posted


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

ink4u wholesale HTV said:


> oh Sublimation lol nevermind my last post


yeah, the 'screen printing machine' part of their message confused me too


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

As noted, temp should be around 400F.

Is the tile made for sublimation? Regular tile will not work; there must be a polyester coating for the sublimation to dye.


----------



## Jscreener (Jan 26, 2021)

NoXid said:


> As noted, temp should be around 400F.
> 
> Is the tile made for sublimation? Regular tile will not work; there must be a polyester coating for the sublimation to dye.


yes i ordered some blanks this is what the paper that came with it says i am now ready the F and noticed that it has the C and i thought it was the F


----------



## Jscreener (Jan 26, 2021)

NoXid said:


> As noted, temp should be around 400F.
> 
> Is the tile made for sublimation? Regular tile will not work; there must be a polyester coating for the sublimation to dye.


can i reuse the Tile as a sample one so that i can see if this time it works? or do i have to use a second tile?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Jscreener said:


> can i reuse the Tile as a sample one so that i can see if this time it works?


Yes.


----------



## Jscreener (Jan 26, 2021)

splathead said:


> Yes.


Thanks so much guys it worked!! =)


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

Jscreener said:


> yes i ordered some blanks this is what the paper that came with it says i am now ready the F and noticed that it has the C and i thought it was the F


Yup! That C vs F thing has misled a lot of people


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

Jscreener said:


> Thanks so much guys it worked!! =)


good news
troubleshooting can be frustrating, but there is usually a way out

i moved my woodstove and got the certifier to come out and inspect it the other day and after all the framing and piping and tiling, i completely forgot to add a co/smoke detector
the most basic safety device to pass inspection, to quote bugs bunny, what a maroon!


----------



## Jscreener (Jan 26, 2021)

NoXid said:


> Yup! That C vs F thing has misled a lot of people


LOL true


----------



## Jscreener (Jan 26, 2021)

akonjil said:


> Hey tell us what kind of ink are you using?


all it says is injet the rest is chineses


----------

